
BuyLibre: Cooperative Ownership to Changes in Software - leethargo
https://buylibre.org/
======
leethargo
Related sentiments in [http://wgross.net/essays/give-away-your-code-but-never-
your-...](http://wgross.net/essays/give-away-your-code-but-never-your-time).

